# Weight loss



## Andrew (Aug 28, 2013)

My little Lady Mary has lost a ton of weight recently, and her faeces have turned a light brown colour. She's still eating and drinking as far as I can tell, any ideas what could be causing it? She lives with five others and they seem to all be in perfect health and she used to be a proper little fatty, so it's worrying to see her so thin.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

How old is she?


----------



## Andrew (Aug 28, 2013)

14/15 months, she was born 18 Nov 2012


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Many causes possible


----------

